# Frankfurt, rental/guide?



## Jisch (Jan 12, 2004)

I'm coming to Frankfurt in late May for business and I have a free day on Sunday. I would love to get a ride in. my searching hasn't proved to be very successful Any ideas on where to rent a mountain bike and how to get to trails. I won't have a car. I'm an advanced rider, but any suggestions welcomed, I'm not opposed to road riding if that's the best option.


----------

